# American Lung Association condemns e-cigarettes



## Hooked (3/9/19)

*American Lung Association Condemns 2.5 Million Ex-Smokers for Using E-Cigarettes to Quit*

http://tobaccoanalysis.blogspot.com/2019/09/american-lung-association-condemns-25.html

[…]

… the American Lung Association stated: "The bottom line is that e-cigarettes are not safe, and from the American Lung Association’s perspective, no one should be using e-cigarettes."

[…]

… the American Lung Association, whose goal is supposed to be to prevent lung disease, would be condemning vapers rather than congratulating them. That the ALA is essentially flipping vapers the bird is a clear sign that they really don't care if someone quits smoking; they only care that someone quit the way the ALA thinks they should quit: that is, using pharmaceutical products from companies with which the American Lung Association has had a financial relationship. If you look at the financial supporters of the ALA, you'll see almost the entire roster of Big Pharma, including corporations that manufacture smoking cessation products, such as Pfizer and GlaxoSmithKline.

In addition to rubbing vapers' noses in the ground and showing them disrespect, the American Lung Association is lying through its teeth about the health consequences of e-cigarette use, claiming that they cause "popcorn lung" and "irreversible lung damage" and that e-liquid contains "formaldehyde and acrolein."

All of these claims are false. E-liquid does not contain formaldehyde or acrolein. Think about what the ALA is saying: they are accusing e-liquid manufacturers of purposely putting formaldehyde and acrolein into the e-liquids, which would be criminal. The truth is that in some devices, the e-liquid may be overheated and the excipients (propylene glycol and glycerin) may degrade, resulting in the formation of aldehydes. But these chemicals are not present in the e-liquid as the American Lung Association is falsely claiming.

The American Lung Association continues to tell the public that the use of e-cigarettes can cause "popcorn lung," even though there has not been a single case of this disease associated with vaping despite these products being used by millions of people and being on the market for more than a decade.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/9/19)



Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

What I have come to realise over the years, most of these people are old ballies who are only now figuring out how the interwebs work and that everything you read is gospel. So someone comes along an tries to make himself some giggle juice and in the process creates a lung destroying chemical with a possible military application. Then some other old ballies that got his medical degree during the second world war writes a paper about vaping killing lungs and he then posts it on the interwebs. First old fart reads it and because it's in the interwebs it must be true. Let's condem this evil that is vaping because one person in the last 10 years has died while holding a vape. 

If that's our reasoning shouldn't the same apply to alcohol, tobacco, guns, cars, planes, trains, ropes, haksaws, kitchen knives, small plastic parts, snakes, sharks, coconuts oh and fast food?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (3/9/19)

It's been the same thing since I started vaping about 5 years back. Some government or organisation somewhere in the world is antivape

Then the vapors start convincing these guys that actually vaping is better because here are the facts.

Then along comes dangerdave and burns his lip on a coil, drops a battery in his pocket next to R200 in 10c coins or vapes jic and the hard work that's been done goes to hell and we are right back at square 1

Truth be told. I have had one or two love bites from hot coils... I always managed to cleverly disguised it as a bad case of the herp C

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

